# more problems-09 TCR Advanced SL 0



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

only 1400 miles on this beauty, and it's been back to the shop more times in the last 5 months than almost every bike I've owned...combined. What I remember...
-headset creaking-not enough lube when fork was replaced
-chunk of carbon rattling around in the downtube 
-rear hub/ bearings had excessive play-replacement set under warranty-theoretically from 
a different manufacturer that didn't develop "play" when broken in
-thought it was the crank clunking, it was the rear hub again-it was loose, so much for "different" bearings
-more flats on the rear in 5 months, than I have had in almost 5 years-check rim, invert tire-nothing. pinholes always on the rim side of the tube. Another flat on tonite's ride-check very closly, replace-ride home..2 hours later, tire is flat again
-now the headset has almost locked up

I absolutely love this bike, but it is a huge PITA. I don't posess the confidence, or really the skill to wrench this bike, so it's off to my trusted mechanic every time. 

Are these bikes really that hi maintenance? The bike is extremely well cared for, and it's only got 1400 miles on it. Christ, my 10 year old winter road/crap cross bike has 10X that milegae on it, and it hasn't had that many problems.

I expect this bike to be a carefree performer, within reason. Should I lower my durability expectations?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It sounds like the problems are reflective of a bad LBS not performing good basic work like hubs, headsets and diagnosis of crank noises. 

As for flats, that's not really reflective of a bikes performance.

My Giant TCR 09 has behaved very well after a great 1400+ miles, but I have a tremendous LBS that has tuned the bike up once. No problems. The bikes are not high maintenance at all.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooben said:


> It sounds like the problems are reflective of a bad LBS not performing good basic work like hubs, headsets and diagnosis of crank noises.
> 
> As for flats, that's not really reflective of a bikes performance.
> 
> My Giant TCR 09 has behaved very well after a great 1400+ miles, but I have a tremendous LBS that has tuned the bike up once. No problems. The bikes are not high maintenance at all.


I don't pretend to know the whole story (like why the fork was replaced to begin with), but I disagree that ALL of this can be attributed to the LBS, or that flats aren't relective of the bikes performance.

If the OP's bike is equipped with OEM wheels/ tires/ tubes/ rim strips and flats occured due to cheap rim strips (the OP stated: _pinholes always on the rim side of the tube_) and bearing play developed twice requiring warranty service (in less than 1,400 miles) then yes, it's Giant's failure to provide a reliable wheelset to the consumer. You question the LBS's level of competence, I question the need to adjust/ replace hub bearings twice in 1,400 miles. 

Then there was the piece of CF rattling around in a frame - certainly not relective of the LBS. Rather, less than stellar QC on the part of Giant. Granted, not properly lubing a headset and the binding _could_ be attributed to the LBS (unless it came from the factory that way), but binding normally occurs during preload, not after a cyclist rides for a number of miles.

All in all, I think the OP is being very fair minded in his dealings with the LBS/ Giant thus far. I'd be pushing for a warranty replacement on both the frameset and wheelset. And BTW, I'm not 'anti - Giant'. Based on what the OP has offered, I'd say the same of any brand/ model bike with a similar history.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

One of the first things that I do with new wheels is buy rim strips made by velox. That is not really is not anything to do with a bicycle. Granted pieces of carbon flying around are quite strange.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Zipp 404's*

are the wheels. Zipp has what looks like very nice wheel tape. I understand that for mid 09, Zipp has redesigned the rear hub with a little adjuster to tighten/load the bearing-unfortunately my rear hub has the old design.

The fork was part of a recall-and was changed at the warehouse prior to getting the bike shipped to my LBS. 

My LBS is an extremely competent super hi end shop-like no other for quite a distance-IMHO. They are HEAVILY slanted to hi-end road and TT. Bikes as hi-end as my Giant are there everytime I walk in the door. My mechanic has been wrenching for me for almost 15 years. While I realize he is human, I trust, respect, and whole heartedly enjoy his friendship. He is my bike enabler, and that's a good thing.

I had my buddy drop the bike off tonite after work. I currently work about an hour drive from the shop-my buddy works 15 min's away. He didn't even get the bike in the door and the mechanic grabbed it, put it in the stand, and started taking it apart. Barring some funky parts-it should be done tomorrow.

Anyway,long weekend ahead, and the weather forecast is spectacular. Gonna pound out some miles on the new crosser tomorrow-cross season starts next weekend here in Central New York-family stuff on Saturday-long mtb ride Sunday-then finish with a long road tour on Monday.

Have a great weekend guys-I'll give you the what broke report after I get the bike back.


----------

